# Forum Members Work Skills



## Fish (Feb 13, 2017)

It always surprises me when I see contractors at the golf club working, especially when I know how many self employed business people are members and never get the opportunity to tender for the work the clubs needs to carry out!  

There is a huge amount of skillsets on hand and it's never tapped into, so, I thought, why don't we as a forum list on here what our personal skillsets are, after all, I'm constantly reading threads like 'boiler problem', 'computer issues', 'flat roof leaking' etc!

So here we all are, just like a virtual reality golf club, some of us meet quite regularly and some less frequently, but how many of us know what each other does for a living and/or what skillsets we have past or present, and if we could, not in the distant future, help each other out with problems that arise!

I'll start it off......


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a Rendering company, we specialise in all aspects of External Rendering and Insulation (EWI) and can even act as principal contractors on complete renovations of any size, pretty much UK coverage as I have approved contractors and applicators based everywhere although we are based in the Midlands, I can even offer funding towards external wall insulation if you have a solid brick property!  

I can be looking for local Plumbers & Electricians wherever we are working as we need to remove and replace external lighting at times and also extend Flues and overflows, Satellite dishes are the bane of my life!  

What do you do and what other services on your travels do you need to find at times?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 13, 2017)

And also interesting to see what people do! I cant imagine anyone here ever needing me! but hey!

I am European Sales Director for an international Mechanical and Electrical engineering consultancy firm. I manage Central and Eastern EMEA (20 countries in total). We mainly perform evaluations and certifications of IT data centers. 

So if you own an IT estate of say 5MW and are based in Prague, hit me up!


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2017)

Im a qualified accountant, not currently practising as one though (currently renovating a house from top to bottom!), also spend a lot of time trading (anything from shares/indices/currencies to betting exchanges)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I have a Rendering company, we specialise in all aspects of External Rendering and Insulation (EWI) and can even act as principal contractors on complete renovations of any size, pretty much UK coverage as I have approved contractors and applicators based everywhere although we are based in the Midlands, I can even offer funding towards external wall insulation if you have a solid brick property!  

I can be looking for local Plumbers & Electricians wherever we are working as we need to remove and replace external lighting at times and also extend Flues and overflows, Satellite dishes are the bane of my life!  

What do you do and what other services on your travels do you need to find at times?
		
Click to expand...

spent 40 yrs as a crane driver but retired now.
Trying to get my h/ cap down to cat1 again .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I have a Rendering company, we specialise in all aspects of External Rendering and Insulation (EWI) and can even act as principal contractors on complete renovations of any size, pretty much UK coverage as I have approved contractors and applicators based everywhere although we are based in the Midlands, I can even offer funding towards external wall insulation if you have a solid brick property!  

I can be looking for local Plumbers & Electricians wherever we are working as we need to remove and replace external lighting at times and also extend Flues and overflows, Satellite dishes are the bane of my life!  

What do you do and what other services on your travels do you need to find at times?
		
Click to expand...

And here was me and my Mrs wondering who we should contact about getting a quote for getting our 1918 built house re-rendered (or at least part re-rendered) and whitewashed 

These days I'm a PM in the IT Consultancy and Services sector - at the moment working on virtualised computing infrastructures.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a chartered accountant - I hate being an accountant so please nobody ever ask me for accounting advice


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm an Insurance Broker. I work for a Lloyd's of London broker and my team specialize in all commercial lines insurance so if anyone needs quotes for their business feel free to get in touch!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Of course there is the 'not so useful' skill sets.  My golfing brother is a senior engineer who designs and assures major structural changes to North Sea Oil rigs.  I guess if you needed an RSJ for an extension he could help?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2017)

I run a business that manufactures specialist cleaning material used in the electronics mfr industry, SMT area in particular. 

We also produce a specialist ESD floor paint that we supply all over the world. The current popular market for this is IT data centres / server rooms. I may need to buy Rooter a beer :cheers:


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a service engineer for a British cnc machining centre manufacturer, I do installs, services, repairs, programming the lot really. Although I'm electrically trained it's a multi skilled job, I may be knocking out bearings one day, testing/fitting a 300Hz motor the next, and installing a new pc/setting up IP addresses the day after that. Every day is different which I love.

Fish, you've piqued my interest, I'm pretty sure out house doesn't have cavity insulation and I'm trying to get it a bit more energy efficient.
If you don't mind me asking, what's the best (cheapest ) way of getting the work done and are there available grants?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			It always surprises me when I see contractors at the golf club working, especially when I know how many self employed business people are members and never get the opportunity to tender for the work the clubs needs to carry out!  

There is a huge amount of skillsets on hand and it's never tapped into, so, I thought, why don't we as a forum list on here what our personal skillsets are, after all, I'm constantly reading threads like 'boiler problem', 'computer issues', 'flat roof leaking' etc!

So here we all are, just like a virtual reality golf club, some of us meet quite regularly and some less frequently, but how many of us know what each other does for a living and/or what skillsets we have past or present, and if we could, not in the distant future, help each other out with problems that arise!

I'll start it off......
		
Click to expand...

I write software for databases in the warehousing industry. So if anyone needs help with Progress 4GL code... :rofl:

And no, just because I work with computers doesn't mean I know how to fix them!


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And here was me and my Mrs wondering who we should contact about getting a quote for getting our 1918 built house re-rendered (or at least part re-rendered) and whitewashed 

Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Fish, you've piqued my interest, I'm pretty sure out house doesn't have cavity insulation and I'm trying to get it a bit more energy efficient.
If you don't mind me asking, what's the best (cheapest ) way of getting the work done and are there available grants?
		
Click to expand...

Guy's, PM me your email addresses so we can discuss further, a postcode and house number also would help so I can see your property on Streetview :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 13, 2017)

I've an abundance of common sense and a willingness to avoid work that ensures duplication of work does not happen! Where I currently work, they have adopted three of the ways I work which has cut down the amount of paper floating about the place, and boy do they know how to generate the use of paper. 
Other than that....nowt.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Guy's, PM me your email addresses so we can discuss further, a postcode and house number also would help so I can see your property on Streetview :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Scam alert


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired, baby sitter and taxi driver &#128077;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Scam alert 

Click to expand...

Alerted - but I believe @Fish is 'probably' (  ) OK - i.e. he's no shark or slippery eel

@Fish - will do - cheers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

jdpjamesp said:



			I write software for databases in the warehousing industry. So if anyone needs help with Progress 4GL code... :rofl:

And no, just because I work with computers doesn't mean I know how to fix them!
		
Click to expand...

I used to be able to write Fortran77 and Ada   And though I'm an IT infrastructure PM - I have no idea how computers actually work - fortunately I don't have to - as long as I know a man - and I know plenty.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 13, 2017)

I supply finance for furniture and fit out B2B - Office refurbishment, moving, warehouse, hotel, restaurant and so on. Thousands to millions.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 13, 2017)

Enterprise mobility for me and I don't mean hi tech wheelchairs!

25+ yrs in wireless networks, rugged mobile computing, advanced data capture, barcode printers, RFID, locationing, etc, etc.

From supply chain at Amazon, to printing patient wristbands in hospitals - it's everywhere.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2017)

My 'skills' fall into the not much use to anybody category...

Unless you are about 'shoot' a movie on 'real' film...


----------



## drewster (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a Recruiter who works in the General Insurance/Financial Services space and have done so now for 18 years and previous to that i worked within in the Insurance sector. Dando if you need anyone for your team let m know.......mates rates of course

Fish, amazingly me and Mrs Drewster have also discussed rendering our house/cottage. Late 18th century build i believe . It won't be imminent but when we press the button i'll be sure to get in contact.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2017)

Self employed Computer Engineer, dealing mostly with the domestic market 18 years experience

I fix your "broken Windows" 

Anything from supplying new kit, to data recovery, to virus issues to troubleshooting to networking etc

one of the "go to" guys on here for PC advice, 

Previously worked in Barclays Branches (till 1996) 
then after that a House Husband for 5 years. Oh yes


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fitter/ welder.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

NOC Shift Technical Team Leader for a business WiFi company that supply WiFi for multiple businesses around the country including all airports , big hotel chains , holiday parks , banks , offices both in U.K. and around the world


----------



## Coffey (Feb 13, 2017)

IT Consultant, currently working within Financial services building websites


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 13, 2017)

Southampton based private hire (taxi) driver


----------



## G.U.R (Feb 13, 2017)

Projects Engineer for a company that makes Broadcast equipment. So not much use to anyone or very transferable. We do design and build our PCB's and have kit at all the worlds top Broadcasters.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 13, 2017)

Senior Producer / Project Manager / Management Monkey in the video game industry. >20 years in software engineering ranging from mobile phones, digital television broadcasting, consumer electronics and entertainment. Bit bored of it all, wish I'd stuck to art.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired, Do case work for RBL,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Senior Producer / Project Manager / Management Monkey in the video game industry. >20 years in software engineering ranging from mobile phones, digital television broadcasting, consumer electronics and entertainment. Bit bored of it all, wish I'd stuck to art.
		
Click to expand...

Wishes...indeed - I quite often wish I'd stuck at my Architecture studies - I ditched doing the degree after three years, to do a degree I reckoned might earn me a bit of money one day - so I did Mathematics. And it has earned me a bit of money - a bit.  But still have a hankering for architecture, so might have another go.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			retired, do case work for rbl,
		
Click to expand...

+ ssafa.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 13, 2017)

Time served as a mechanic in my youth before deciding freezing cold garages are not for me. 
Currently Head of Europen Operations for a large IP company but I specialise is process architecture, improvement and efficiency. Plan to start a consultancy in the next 5 years.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 13, 2017)

IT expert, mostly virtulisation, storage and all things Citrix. No I dont want to help fix your PC


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I'm a service engineer for a British cnc machining centre manufacturer, I do installs, services, repairs, programming the lot really. Although I'm electrically trained it's a multi skilled job, I may be knocking out bearings one day, testing/fitting a 300Hz motor the next, and installing a new pc/setting up IP addresses the day after that. Every day is different which I love.

Fish, you've piqued my interest, I'm pretty sure out house doesn't have cavity insulation and I'm trying to get it a bit more energy efficient.
If you don't mind me asking, what's the best (cheapest ) way of getting the work done and are there available grants?
		
Click to expand...


Who do you work for mate, I'm a maintenance tech for an oil and gas firm and I'm the same repair cnc machines I'm electrical biased but do it all, mechanical ,electrical, pneumatics, hydraulics, welding plants etc. Work on DST ,Millturn, Tacchi and Soraluce lathes, borers and verticals.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 13, 2017)

Plasterer,but currently window fitter.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a Concorde Pilot and part-time Model.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Who do you work for mate, I'm a maintenance tech for an oil and gas firm and I'm the same repair cnc machines I'm electrical biased but do it all, mechanical ,electrical, pneumatics, hydraulics, welding plants etc. Work on DST ,Millturn, Tacchi and Soraluce lathes, borers and verticals.
		
Click to expand...

A company called Stuga mate (Great Yarmouth based despite the German sounding name), we make machines specifically for the manufacture of UPVC windows, door and conservatories.
Essentially I travel around window companies in Northern England and Scotland sorting them out, I'm in Preston today for instance, I don't touch lathes or any other machine to be honest unless the customer is desperate and willing to give me a back hander 

What about you?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Plasterer,but currently window fitter.
		
Click to expand...

Who are you fitting for?


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			A company called Stuga mate (Great Yarmouth based despite the German sounding name), we make machines specifically for the manufacture of UPVC windows, door and conservatories.
Essentially I travel around window companies in Northern England and Scotland sorting them out, I'm in Preston today for instance, I don't touch lathes or any other machine to be honest unless the customer is desperate and willing to give me a back hander 

What about you?
		
Click to expand...

Factory based in Montrose mate been there 14 years so far, every day is a school day


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2017)

Driving Instructor for 12+ years..
And I don't want to teach you unless you're within 15 miles of Aylesbury &#128541;


----------



## Robobum (Feb 13, 2017)

We provide evidence of drug and/ or alcohol abuse in family law cases. Done through hair and blood. Also DNA testing to establish parentage.

We also carry out workplace drug and alcohol testing.

I manage the team out on the road that take these samples.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			NOC Shift Technical Team Leader for a business WiFi company that supply WiFi for multiple businesses around the country including all airports , big hotel chains , holiday parks , banks , offices both in U.K. and around the world
		
Click to expand...

Can you do something about the free WiFi at Stansted, Glasgow and Edinburgh? They're all rubbish, keep dropping out.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Feb 13, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Of course there is the 'not so useful' skill sets.  My golfing brother is a senior engineer who designs and assures major structural changes to North Sea Oil rigs. * I guess if you needed an RSJ for an extension he could help? *

Click to expand...

Nah, he'd over-engineer it!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a Senior Project Manager for construction projects specialising in petrol stations - not much use on here I guess 

Though it's possible that I'll be made redundant in the next couple of months so who knows after that.....


----------



## hovis (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm an aeronautical engineer for nasa


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Can you do something about the free WiFi at Stansted, Glasgow and Edinburgh? They're all rubbish, keep dropping out.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of it is using old Airport IT infrastructure- most of the airports we use another companies internal cabling and AP's - those there are perfect examples and they aren't the worst. We have recently been taken over by a massive communications and media company, hopefully that will allow us to look to take on places lock stock and barrel. If you are ever at those places and have an issue - send me a message and will have a look.


----------



## Lump (Feb 13, 2017)

A Lead Surveyor on the railway. Mainly survey for track renewals for either the TRS machine or the HOBC machine.


----------



## Twire (Feb 13, 2017)

Precision Engineer - Toolmaker by trade. Have my own business offering a precision cutting service (with CNC wire eroding machines) to other engineering companies.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2017)

Lump said:



			A Lead Surveyor on the railway. Mainly survey for track renewals for either the TRS machine or the HOBC machine.
		
Click to expand...

You use Leica gear?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 13, 2017)

Semi retired musician, golf pro, inventor and keen DIYer


----------



## bigslice (Feb 13, 2017)

Plumber to trade but moved into bigger things, main laying, cleaning commericial heating systems, part time porn actor, legionella control, commisioning commercial heating systems and producing O & M manuals. Not sure what my title is but im sure im a supervisor.
The companyn is WIRS approved and on the Lyllods Register. (Big boy plumbing)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2017)

retired porn star


----------



## xcore (Feb 13, 2017)

Domestic plumbing/heating/gas


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired golf Pro/greenkeeper/manager/shop manager/licencee/gardener. Skills in ...QA trainer/lead auditor/golf trouble shooting planning/ building/promotion/marketing & tourism.

My god I have had a boring life.

BTW as a former golf manager the last person I would contract to work at my club would be one of the members. They are generally unreliable, costly and put outside business first.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2017)

My profession makes all your professions possible.


----------



## Lump (Feb 13, 2017)

Captainron said:



			You use Leica gear?
		
Click to expand...

Sprinter levels and GPS units. 
Use Trimble gear for survey, its better for the environment we work in. (active target)

Why you ask?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2017)

Lump said:



			Sprinter levels and GPS units. 
Use Trimble gear for survey, its better for the environment we work in. (active target)

Why you ask?
		
Click to expand...

I work for Leica Geosystems pal


----------



## Leftie (Feb 13, 2017)

Coronation Day flag seller but not been too much work around recently so now retired.


----------



## Lump (Feb 13, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I work for Leica Geosystems pal 

Click to expand...

Cool.
We do have some TS50's (4 or 5 I think) for the guys that don't like Trimble, we also have a scanner but not sure if thats trimble or Leica. We use SCCS for all our Leica stuff and Korec for the trimble gear.

Bit of a treck to the office for you (MK head office)?


----------



## stokie_93 (Feb 13, 2017)

In IT Recruitment currently but my notice is going in tomorrow...

Moving on to do Recruitment for apprenticeships closer to home.

If anyone is looking for IT Contract Work for the next 4 weeks or if anyone knows people looking for apprenticeships (Kids/Family Members) then let me know :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2017)

hovis said:



			I'm an aeronautical engineer for nasa
		
Click to expand...

So your the man I need to complain to. Where's the coffee cup holder.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2017)

Lump said:



			Cool.
We do have some TS50's (4 or 5 I think) for the guys that don't like Trimble, we also have a scanner but not sure if thats trimble or Leica. We use SCCS for all our Leica stuff and Korec for the trimble gear.

Bit of a treck to the office for you (MK head office)?
		
Click to expand...

Work from home but cover the whole of the UK. Love it


----------



## hovis (Feb 13, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			So your the man I need to complain to. Where's the coffee cup holder.
		
Click to expand...

too much weight old boy.   also messes with the trim on the left flangies


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2017)

Very tiny cog in the clogged up wheels of the NHS. Not going to be much use to anyone. Still wish I'd ground school out and gone on to study journalism, my first real dream


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2017)

Worked as a Principal Production Engineer in Aerospace for many years then as an Applications Engineer for a CadCam software company; becoming Managing Director for a number of years before retiring.   Have worked part time for the national Trust and A Golf Club since retirement.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2017)

Assassin. Recent years I seem to get drafted in when things aren't running smoothly... I bring failing divisions back into profit, hopefully by educating the original team.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2017)

Painter and decorator, but I only work at home.

 Was an independent financial advisor for 30 years, and before that worked for Midland Bank, including a spell in glorious Jersey.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2017)

Took early retirement due to health over seven years ago so can hardly remember.

If I recall correctly I was an Employee Benefits Consultant and IFA for over 35 years. Do I miss it? Yeah of course I do


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 13, 2017)

In man 21st year as a driving instructor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			My profession makes all your professions possible.
		
Click to expand...


I think this was a riddle posed by Gollum in The Hobbit. I can't be bothered to read the book again so come on, just come out with it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			My profession makes all your professions possible.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I think this was a riddle posed by Gollum in The Hobbit. I can't be bothered to read the book again so come on, just come out with it.
		
Click to expand...


I am guessing teacher...


----------



## IainP (Feb 13, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			My profession makes all your professions possible.
		
Click to expand...

Teacher?


----------



## Bogie Laird (Feb 13, 2017)

Interior decorator, officially a Director of the business .


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			My profession makes all your professions possible.
		
Click to expand...

Midwife?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think this was a riddle posed by Gollum in The Hobbit. I can't be bothered to read the book again so come on, just come out with it.
		
Click to expand...

He's one of those who gets 13 weeks holiday a year.... no, not a lying politician... he is a teacher


----------



## Piece (Feb 13, 2017)

Senior bid manager for a global IT services company, working in the Energy and Utilities market. I coordinate technical, financial and legal experts to win business via competitive tenders, ranging from Â£100k to over Â£100m. Main bids I work on are outsourcing deals covering infrastructure hosting, applications management, service desk, offshoring, etc. 

Started my career in aerospace and space domain, working as a GPS and GLONASS expert. Have worked as a bid and project manager, travelling around Europe, looking after ESA contracts.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 13, 2017)

I staple bits of paper together, and damn good I am at it too.

Pretty good with Excel.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 13, 2017)

_"Hello No.1 what's your profession and where do you come from?"_

I'm a freelance sports writer from Surrey.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2017)

Generally worked in the marine industry for 28 years in sales and purchasing. 

Ship's engine and turbocharger spares in the main, although also suppliers to the industrial, rail, power generation markets.

Currently working for a company who specialise in high end Atlas Copco compressors (oil-free type). If you looking for spares, hire or service,here to help. Some would say, I'm very good at generating hot air.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2017)

Before moving to NZ I helped you all to live, now semi-retired running my own small gardening business.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired Electrician, musician, and romeo.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2017)

Retired company Director having worked in plant and tool hire for 48 years. Now doing book keeping 2 days per week


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Retired company Director having worked in plant and tool hire for 48 years. Now doing book keeping 2 days per week
		
Click to expand...

You ever heard of Eagle Plant Hire based in south Yorkshire?


----------



## AMcC (Feb 14, 2017)

My official title is Chartered Architectural Technologist. Sounds grand lol.

I am self employed and essentially prepare drawings and applications for Planning Permission and Building Warrant approval for all type of projects, - new houses, house extensions, garage conversions etc.
Also offer advice on building !

As per original post I have been used by two clubs where I have been a member.  I helped Loudoun Gowf Club design and build a locker room extension and toilet alterations when I was a member there.

Also when I was a member at The Irvine Golf club I was involved in the design of a new starter's hut on the first tee.  Never took any fee for this one but the club gave me some money to spend in the pro shop and allowed me to put a free team in their corporate day. That was a lovely gesture as I wasn't looking for anything, just happy to help out and my signboard on site was good bit of PR for me.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 14, 2017)

I work in IT, making sure all of our global infrastructure is working and servicing the business to its full potential. Looking at more security stuff recently so may end up moving to a cyber security role.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Retired Electrician, musician, and romeo.

Click to expand...

hahahaha - Romeo, oh Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?

--- I'm on the 9th green...whaddya want!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			hahahaha - Romeo, oh Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?

--- I'm on the 9th green...whaddya want!
		
Click to expand...

We use to have Valentino on the forum, but he's only Val now:smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			He's one of those who gets 13 weeks holiday a year.... no, not a lying politician... he is a teacher
		
Click to expand...

Guilty.  Just back today after a long weekend and only a few more weeks until Easter break 



AMcC said:










Click to expand...

Looks great Alan. :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 14, 2017)

Im a recruiter for procurement professionals. If anyone is looking for work, or workers then let me know and Ill see what I can do


----------



## AMcC (Feb 15, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			Guilty.  Just back today after a long weekend and only a few more weeks until Easter break 

It's a tough life Fabian.

Looks great Alan. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You ever heard of Eagle Plant Hire based in south Yorkshire?
		
Click to expand...

No, but then i had a single depot in Folkestone in Kent so couldn't have been much further away


----------



## PieMan (Feb 15, 2017)

I work for Her Majesty's Government so the Official Secrets Act prevents me from telling you what I REALLY do for a living!  



That's only because pre-Brexit it wasn't that exciting!! 

Now it's interesting and busy!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I work for Her Majesty's Government so the Official Secrets Act prevents me from telling you what I REALLY do for a living!  



That's only because pre-Brexit it wasn't that exciting!! 

Now it's interesting and busy!!
		
Click to expand...

I've signed it also so feel free to share, nobodies listening &#129300;


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've signed it also so feel free to share, nobodies listening &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Me too..
Although I don't think ever found anything remotely secret enough to get me in trouble...&#128533;


----------



## Rooter (Feb 15, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Me too..
Although I don't think ever found anything remotely secret enough to get me in trouble...&#128533;
		
Click to expand...

I know colonel sanders secret ingredient...


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 15, 2017)

Rooter said:



			I know colonel sanders secret ingredient...
		
Click to expand...

Salt?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 15, 2017)

I am an Insurance Broker for a Lloyd's of London Broker specialising in Onshore Energy and Construction Business, mainly dealing with large multinational Oil and Gas companies.


----------



## DRW (Feb 15, 2017)

I run my own business Chartered Accountant in practise, have been self employed since late 90s. Due to growing far to big I in the main stopped taking on new clients in about 2005(at that stage I was working 110 hour weeks, did for a few years, my tip is don't ever do that its very silly) and now just work a normal week thankfully.

Used to love the job and the banter with clients until the job was wrecked with red tap with the biggest nightmare called making tax digital due to start next year. Which means small business having to run computer accounting software to keep their records on and update on daily basis! Still love the banter tho, clients always bring a laugh to my face.

Really enjoy working with figures and helping clients.


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2017)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I am an Insurance Broker for a Lloyd's of London Broker specialising in Onshore Energy and Construction Business, mainly dealing with large multinational Oil and Gas companies.
		
Click to expand...

who do you work for? I work for United Insurance Brokers, a small independent Lloyd's Broker


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 15, 2017)

Head of IT for a very recognisable eCommerce company based out the northwest of England.

Before that i was a Royal Navy Rating who lived the dream at tax payers expense for a decade.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 15, 2017)

Dando said:



			who do you work for? I work for United Insurance Brokers, a small independent Lloyd's Broker
		
Click to expand...

I know UIB well. I work for Miller


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 15, 2017)

I've got around 25 years experience around Quality systems development, Quality management, statistical analysis, process improvement, industrialisation etc. in the medical device industry. It pays the bills but I'm getting bored (like many 40 somethings) and am planning a career change at some point so do something 'outdoorsy' once Chucker' minor is settled in the world.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 15, 2017)

Training manager for one of the big 6 energy suppliers. No I can't get you a discount and no I don't know why it's so expensive &#128512;


----------



## rosecott (Feb 15, 2017)

Retired from RAF as a Statistical Analyst at age 47, second career in a residential EFL/education/conference centre, 18 years as an unpaid/unloved Golf Club Secretary. I reckon I could blag my way into most situations. Available - but for not much longer.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2017)

I was an IT manager although in reality mostly a bespoke systems designer and programmer, I still keep an eye open for AS400 legacy work, just putting it out there on the off chance!


----------



## GG26 (Feb 15, 2017)

Tax adviser for a firm of accountants.


----------



## azazel (Feb 16, 2017)

Sales and Marketing Manager for a whisky distillery :cheers:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2017)

azazel said:



			Sales and Marketing Manager for a whisky distillery :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You are going to be a very popular person. We have a few on here that like a dram.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 16, 2017)

azazel said:



			Sales and Marketing Manager for a whisky distillery :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Oooh which one, if you don't mind me asking? Do love a dram or 7. I run a bit of a blog. Wonder if I've reviewed any of your products?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not sure my skills would be of any use to any other forum member. I'm a self employed geophsicist and client rep working in offshore renewables. Used to do a lot in oil and gas before the industry tanked. But if you are looking to build and offshore windfarm then I'm your man.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 17, 2017)

Very similar to Spearchucker, same skills but different industries. I've been in Scientific research, manufacturing and IT.

I have 5 years experience as an analytical chemist but got into building quality management systems for a management consultant.

Now I work in quality assurance in IT, basically building and administrator QMS stuff and compliance.

Not bored of it at all yet, I love building QMS stuff.

I've done my fair bit of QC but I like QA stuff more.

Spearchucker and I should have a beer sometime and compare notes.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 17, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Very similar to Spearchucker, same skills but different industries. I've been in Scientific research, manufacturing and IT.

I have 5 years experience as an analytical chemist but got into building quality management systems for a management consultant.

Now I work in quality assurance in IT, basically building and administrator QMS stuff and compliance.

Not bored of it at all yet, I love building QMS stuff.

I've done my fair bit of QC but I like QA stuff more.

Spearchucker and I should have a beer sometime and compare notes.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Better still, hit some shots!


----------



## ADB (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm a director at a Catering and FM consultancy - we undertake strategic review, run tenders and monitor soft and hard services for clients in all sectors. We also design commercial kitchens and restaurants.

Don't come to me if your club's all-day-breakfast is crap though!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 17, 2017)

Does nobody work for DEWALT or FESTOOL?


----------



## azazel (Feb 17, 2017)

jdpjamesp said:



			Oooh which one, if you don't mind me asking? Do love a dram or 7. I run a bit of a blog. Wonder if I've reviewed any of your products?
		
Click to expand...

Springbank, so we've got Longrow, Hazelburn and Kilkerran as well as Springbank itself. What's your blog?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 17, 2017)

Foster carer, researcher & social worker.  All thankless, all worth it.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 20, 2017)

azazel said:



			Springbank, so we've got Longrow, Hazelburn and Kilkerran as well as Springbank itself. What's your blog?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh I've only tried Springbank 10, but it's a delightful drop. The blog is http://jdpalmer.co.uk/whisky/ and you'll find my notes on the 10 year old at http://jdpalmer.co.uk/whisky/2016/12/30/springbank-10-years-old/


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 20, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Foster carer, researcher & social worker.  All thankless, all worth it.
		
Click to expand...

You deserve a medal mate. Anyone who opens their lives up to help youngsters get a better start in life is a hero. Good on you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 20, 2017)

jdpjamesp said:



			You deserve a medal mate. Anyone who opens their lives up to help youngsters get a better start in life is a hero. Good on you.
		
Click to expand...

He also helps and regularly donates to the elderly  :rofl:


----------



## drewster (Feb 21, 2017)

Dando said:



			who do you work for? I work for United Insurance Brokers, a small independent Lloyd's Broker
		
Click to expand...

Hey Dando, I'm an insurance recruiter and have been for 18 years. Prior to that I worked in the market too and worked for CBC in Mansell Street. If i remember correctly, i think UIB were in the same building . Am i going mad ???  Anywhere if you need anyone for your team let me know !!


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2017)

drewster said:



			Hey Dando, I'm an insurance recruiter and have been for 18 years. Prior to that I worked in the market too and worked for CBC in Mansell Street. If i remember correctly, i think UIB were in the same building . Am i going mad ???  Anywhere if you need anyone for your team let me know !!
		
Click to expand...

UIB are still in the same shitty old building on Mansell Street with CBC on the top floor!

i'll certainly drop you a line if we are looking for anyone!


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Feb 21, 2017)

I paint cars for a living. Cars, trucks, motorbikes, caravans and buses too. I even painted a life size model of Grace Jones once... 
Iv'e got a few refurbishment jobs on at the moment, 1962 Moris Minor, 1958 Humber Super Snipe and 2 Porsche 911's. I still like my job it's still interesting even after 36 years.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I work in a Product Design consultancy having studied Industrial Product Design for four years at university.

To summarise, we take ideas, innovate, turn them into concepts and then develop things for manufacture via CAD whilst taking into consideration regulations, manufacturing constraints, costs, engineering and time frames.

I get to see some pretty exciting stuff most days and most projects are all under NDA's.

If any of you have any golf product ideas (or anything else for that matter) then I'm happy to give advice!


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 22, 2017)

im a Gynecologist no job to big.call me 0800illlookintoit00


----------

